#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Sistema firewall com gerenciamento por web.

## Shaoroc

Boa tarde queridos colegas Under-linuxs 
Alguém conhece um sistema de Firewall com interface Web estilo Untagle, Endian, Smothwall que eu possa controlar os Hosts da rede interna por meio de Mac ou Ip, e fazer filtros de sites acessados, download, programas (msn, skype, google-talk), fazer controle de banda, Vpn. que eu possa separar as regras em grupos 
ex: 
_GRUPO A_
Tema acesso a tudo sem nenhum filtro 

_GRUPO B_ 
Tem bloqueio de msn orkut ou outro site
_GRUPO C_
So pode acessar a internet porta 80 

....

Tipo isso. que eu possa usar as regras para um grupo não para um IP ou mac generalizando toda rede.
este Firewall tem que ter controle em WEb que eu possa acessar pelo navegador, rodando em linux (Debian)

Alguém poderia me indicar algum sistema? que eu possa fazer estas funções?

Desde já agradeço toda ajuda possível, e parabenizo à todos do fórum pelo melhor fórum Linux.

----------


## rospyn

Olá Shaoroc,
o PFSENSE ( pfSense Open Source Firewall Distribution - Home ) faz tudo isso que vc precisa. Não sei ao certo se ele faz controle de sites acessados.

Abraço,

----------


## paulojrandrade

Da uma olha, super estavel, e comunidade grande. Tem até captive portal, super simples de instalar e administrar BrazilFW

----------


## Shaoroc

> Olá Shaoroc,
> o PFSENSE ( pfSense Open Source Firewall Distribution - Home ) faz tudo isso que vc precisa. Não sei ao certo se ele faz controle de sites acessados.
> 
> Abraço,


Ouvi falar muito dele em sites da gringa ja ta em minha lista de download, mais pelo que eu vi ele foge doque eu queria a principio pois queria um soft que rodasse no debian, ele ja é um sistema fechado pelo oque sei.





> Da uma olha, super estavel, e comunidade grande. Tem até captive portal, super simples de instalar e administrar BrazilFW


vo colocar também em minha lista para download para ver as funções deste. 



tenho um lista de firewalls e gateways alguem ja usou algum e sabe me informar se é bom ou se vai suprir minhas necessidades?

Firewall and Router — LinuxBSDos.com 

Graphical Firewall Clients for Linux Desktops — LinuxBSDos.com


alguem saberia como posso trabalhar com shell script (.sh) rodando no windows?

----------


## paulojrandrade

Pelo q estou entendendo vc quer um sistema embarcado entao... isso ???

----------


## Shaoroc

> Pelo q estou entendendo vc quer um sistema embarcado entao... isso ???



Paulo vc diz embarcado um sistema que vc instale no linux ( no meu cado debian ) ?

isto mesmo 
saberia me indicar algum?

----------


## paulojrandrade

Seguinte, nao conheço dessa maneira q vc quer, ou seja um aplicativo q vc instala em um linux Debian no seu caso. Conheço o Myauth (roda no Slackware), Titan ( senao me engano tb Slackware), Ebox (esse sim é debian, mas acredito q nao faz tudo q vc quer). Soluções embarcadas, é o SO + o apicativo em uma imagem (.iso) onde a instalação é automatica, tipo o MK-Auth q é no Ubuntu. Se vc quiser testam, podes dar uma olhada no Pycontrole, esse sim vc tem q instalar em um SO, Ubuntu ou Debian, mas nao sei se faz tudo q vc quer.
Tem tb o NetuneProvider, mas como te disse é uma solução embarcada.

----------


## rjmvaz

Voce já tentou este projeto Brazilfw, ele pode fazer tudo isso e está em constante desenvolvimento, e como ótimo suporte no fórum. BrazilFW Firewall and Router

Abraços,

 :Burnout:

----------


## Shaoroc

> Seguinte, nao conheço dessa maneira q vc quer, ou seja um aplicativo q vc instala em um linux Debian no seu caso. Conheço o Myauth (roda no Slackware), Titan ( senao me engano tb Slackware), Ebox (esse sim é debian, mas acredito q nao faz tudo q vc quer). Soluções embarcadas, é o SO + o apicativo em uma imagem (.iso) onde a instalação é automatica, tipo o MK-Auth q é no Ubuntu. Se vc quiser testam, podes dar uma olhada no Pycontrole, esse sim vc tem q instalar em um SO, Ubuntu ou Debian, mas nao sei se faz tudo q vc quer.
> Tem tb o NetuneProvider, mas como te disse é uma solução embarcada.



rapaz sua dica foi a luz no fundo do túnel p pycontrole axo que irá atender a quase toda as necessidade que preciso. so uma duvida será que quando criar uma regra de velocidade lah posso ja colocar oque o usuario terá acesso?
ex 
usuario 1 controle por mac filtro de msn, orkut, skype etc

usuario 2 controle por mac mais sem nenhum filtro. 


Conheço o sistema da netune so que ele é muito lerdo, acredito que não consigo modificar algumas regras dele 
o myauth e titans parece ser uma opção muito boa mais o preço de comerço não rola pois estou primeiramente projetando com intuito de aprender mais conhecimentos em firewall baseado em linux. o MK-Auth pessoalmente não conheço alguem teria um link para eu poder está estudando?



OBS: a questão que lenvantei de como editar arquivos .sh podem ignorar, conseguir aqui meu notepad tava doido cheio de quadrado, mais conseguir abrir no wordpad

----------


## paulojrandrade

A dica q posso te dar é a seguinte, vi q o Pycontrole sao apenas scripts rm Phyton, se for isso vc pode fazer oq quiser nele, e o melhor vc pode entrar en contato com o proprietario do codigo e acertar com ele pra fazer como vc quer, do jeito q vc quer. A nao ser q vc manja de programação ai é uma mao na roda.
Boa sorte

----------


## Shaoroc

> A dica q posso te dar é a seguinte, vi q o Pycontrole sao apenas scripts rm Phyton, se for isso vc pode fazer oq quiser nele, e o melhor vc pode entrar en contato com o proprietario do codigo e acertar com ele pra fazer como vc quer, do jeito q vc quer. A nao ser q vc manja de programação ai é uma mao na roda.
> Boa sorte


Paulão manjar manjar num manjo não mais do meus rolos, começei a instalar o Pycontrole mais ja tenho alguns problemas alguns pacotes libpq-dev postgresql-8.3 pmacct snmp snmpd python2.5-dev
os com final -dev postgre num foram o snmp falou que num fazia mais parte da distribuição, existe algum metodo de instalar estes pacotes ou usar algum outro pacote que posso instalar no lugar?
mais tarde iriei instalar tudo de novo copiando para um bloco de notas para pelo menos poder separar oque deu erro certo.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Uma vez de curioso eu instalei ele no Ubuntu, segui como mostra o tuto foi de boa... tudo certinho
Qual distro vc ta usando ?
Uso o debian5 e instalei de boa o snmp... tenta procurar os pacotes q ele pede referente a distro q vc tem, e óbvio a versão do pacote pois isso influencia na instalação, de ante mao nao é tão facil instalar ele, ms tb nao é tão dificil heheheh Perdendo um par de cabelo vc consegue hehehehe

Boa sorte, precisando dá um grito ai

----------


## Shaoroc

Boa noite under-linuxs plantonistas

conseguir axar os pacotes que o pycontrole não quis baixar mais quando instalo aparece isto 

Firewall:/bin# dpkg --install libc6-dev_2.7-18_i386.deb
(Lendo banco de dados ... 25829 arquivos e diretÃ³rios atualmente instalados).
Preparando para substituir libc6-dev 2.7-18 (usando libc6-dev_2.7-18_i386.deb) ...
Desempacotando substituto libc6-dev ...
Configurando libc6-dev (2.7-18) ...
Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
Firewall:/bin# pdkg --install libpq-dev_8.3.7-0lenny1_i386.deb
-bash: pdkg: command not found
Firewall:/bin# dpkg --install libpq-dev_8.3.7-0lenny1_i386.deb
(Lendo banco de dados ... 25829 arquivos e diretÃ³rios atualmente instalados).
Preparando para substituir libpq-dev 8.3.7-0lenny1 (usando libpq-dev_8.3.7-0lenny1_i386.deb) ...
Desempacotando substituto libpq-dev ...
dpkg: problemas de dependÃªncia impedem a configuraÃ§Ã£o de libpq-dev:
libpq-dev depende de libssl-dev; porÃ©m:
Pacote libssl-dev nÃ£o estÃ¡ instalado.
libpq-dev depende de libkrb5-dev; porÃ©m:
Pacote libkrb5-dev nÃ£o estÃ¡ instalado.
libpq-dev depende de comerr-dev; porÃ©m:
Pacote comerr-dev nÃ£o estÃ¡ instalado.
dpkg: erro processando libpq-dev (--install):
problemas de dependÃªncia - deixando desconfigurado
Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
libpq-dev
Firewall:/bin# dpkg --install libpq-dev_8.3.7-0lenny1_i386.deb



tentei instalr por dpkg -i nomedopacote.deb mais gera pendencia quando vc vai dar um apt-get install nome do pacote aparece isto 

Firewall:/bin# apt-get install libpq-dev
Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
Construindo Ã¡rvore de dependÃªncias
Lendo informaÃ§Ã£o de estado... Pronto
libpq-dev jÃ¡ Ã© a versÃ£o mais nova.
VocÃª deve querer executar 'apt-get -f install' para corrigÃ*-los:
Os pacotes a seguir tÃªm dependÃªncias desencontradas:
libpq-dev: Depende: libssl-dev mas nÃ£o serÃ¡ instalado
Depende: libkrb5-dev mas nÃ£o serÃ¡ instalado
Depende: comerr-dev mas nÃ£o Ã© instalÃ¡vel
E: DependÃªncias desencontradas. Tente 'apt-get -f install' sem nenhum pacote (ou especifique uma soluÃ§Ã£o).
Firewall:/bin#


depois acaba deletando o pacote para tirar a pendecia 

oque posso fazer para instalar estes pacotes?

será q to usando o comando certo?

----------


## paulojrandrade

amigo, me fala em qual distro vc esta tentando instalar ?!!
vou testar no vmware, mas minha maquina é 64Bits... vou ver os erros e depois te reporto

----------


## mandrak66

esse é o cara, pelomenos é oque eu acho.

----------


## Shaoroc

Perdão tu me perguntastes lah atraz nem respondi uso o debian lenny 5

----------


## paulojrandrade

foi mal... nesse instante to instalando em no vmware... assim q conseguir posto pra vc ok

----------


## Shaoroc

> foi mal... nesse instante to instalando em no vmware... assim q conseguir posto pra vc ok



Sem problemas amigão so de me dar está moral ja agradeço muito, posso tentar tirar umas duvidas contigo? 

ve se to fazendo certo a instalação dos pacotes 
baixo ele por wget url para baixar o pacote 


como de instalar o pacote?

dpkg -i nomedopacote.deb 

ou 

dpkg --install nomedopacore.deb 

axei 2 maneiras de instalar não sei qual à correta.


todas as duas deram a mesma coisa... este arquivo em pedencia tenho q instalar todos que ele pede?

Firewall:/bin# dpkg --install libc6-dev_2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1_i386.deb
(Lendo banco de dados ... 25813 arquivos e diretÃ³rios atualmente instalados).
Preparando para substituir libc6-dev 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1 (usando libc6-dev_2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1_i386.deb) ...
Desempacotando substituto libc6-dev ...
dpkg: problemas de dependÃªncia impedem a configuraÃ§Ã£o de libc6-dev:
libc6-dev depende de libc6 (= 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1); porÃ©m:
VersÃ£o de libc6 no sistema Ã© 2.7-18.
dpkg: erro processando libc6-dev (--install):
problemas de dependÃªncia - deixando desconfigurado
Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
libc6-dev
Firewall:/bin# dpkg -i libc6-dev_2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1_i386.deb
(Lendo banco de dados ... 25813 arquivos e diretÃ³rios atualmente instalados).
Preparando para substituir libc6-dev 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1 (usando libc6-dev_2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1_i386.deb) ...
Desempacotando substituto libc6-dev ...
dpkg: problemas de dependÃªncia impedem a configuraÃ§Ã£o de libc6-dev:
libc6-dev depende de libc6 (= 2.3.6.ds1-13etch9+b1); porÃ©m:
VersÃ£o de libc6 no sistema Ã© 2.7-18.
dpkg: erro processando libc6-dev (--install):
problemas de dependÃªncia - deixando desconfigurado
Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
libc6-dev
Firewall:/bin#

----------


## paulojrandrade

tanto faz hehehe dpkg -i ou install, mas devido a linguagem te aconselho seguir como esta site, ao menos agora estou seguindo por ele, se achar algum erro te mostro a saida da bagaça

----------


## Shaoroc

> tanto faz hehehe dpkg -i ou install, mas devido a linguagem te aconselho seguir como esta site, ao menos agora estou seguindo por ele, se achar algum erro te mostro a saida da bagaça



Paulão axo que conseguir ve se ta certo o metodo que to fazendo baixo o pacote 

wget urldopacote

dpkg -i nomedopadote 

apt-get install nome do pacote 


neste metodo num teve akela mensagem de erro de arquivo pendente 

ta certo?

----------


## paulojrandrade

tb esta certo...pq... no momento q vc da um apt-get ele baixa um pacote.deb no /var/cache/apt.... etc etc
Ai oq vc esta fazendo é ja baixar o pacote.deb com o wget.
So q se vc notar... esse pacote q vc esta baixando é I386, ou seja a arquitetura do teu sistema tb tem q ser I386... tipo aqui no meu caso os pacotes teem q ser amd64.deb... Sacou

----------


## Shaoroc

> tb esta certo...pq... no momento q vc da um apt-get ele baixa um pacote.deb no /var/cache/apt.... etc etc
> Ai oq vc esta fazendo é ja baixar o pacote.deb com o wget.
> So q se vc notar... esse pacote q vc esta baixando é I386, ou seja a arquitetura do teu sistema tb tem q ser I386... tipo aqui no meu caso os pacotes teem q ser amd64.deb... Sacou



sim sim arquitetura do processador o teu é 64bits o meu 32bits 

conseguiu aew? 
qual comando uso para listar os pacotes instalados?


*
Edit* 

axo q foram todos os pacotes manu 
fui lendo os pacotes que o sistema pedia e fui instalando, qual comando uso para saber se ta tudo instalado?

*Edit [2]*

meu deu erro no banco de dados 
o diretoria final 8.3/main não existia criei ele e rodei o scrip de novo no qual ele passou mais na hora de criar senha travo de novo e dali não passou oque posso fazer? 

*cp pg_hba.conf /etc/postgresql/8.3/main/

*

----------


## paulojrandrade

como te falei segue isso aqui... no meu esta 100% e no ar... como te mostrei, até estou navegando por ele.

----------


## Shaoroc

> como te falei segue isso aqui... no meu esta 100% e no ar... como te mostrei, até estou navegando por ele.


Paulão funfO certinho so teve aquela parte de alterar a linha 39 do tuto q num entendi e num axei mais deixei como padrão e funcionou trankilo. 


Paulo muito obrigado por sua ajuda e compreensão e paciência. hehe..

----------


## marcelowcs

Caros amigos, utilizo o pycontrole para gerenciar a rede da empresa em que trabalho, esta rodando perfeitamente, no entanto preciso colocar captive portal, para que os usuarios autentiquem no servidor em uma pagina,gostaria de saber se tem como implementar essa solução com o pycontrole, se alguem puder ajudar agradeço.

----------


## Shaoroc

> Caros amigos, utilizo o pycontrole para gerenciar a rede da empresa em que trabalho, esta rodando perfeitamente, no entanto preciso colocar captive portal, para que os usuarios autentiquem no servidor em uma pagina,gostaria de saber se tem como implementar essa solução com o pycontrole, se alguem puder ajudar agradeço.


Bom dia Marcelo, acredito que á sim uma maneira para fazer uma autenticação, mais o Pycontrole é em pythom tenso a meu ver pra mexer se vc conseguir criar um outro sistema junto com ele fica perfect, num sei se vai ajudar muito mais procurar por gateway autenticado aki no forum e na net q vc axa alguma coisa.

----------


## terencerocha

tenta o webmin

----------


## Shaoroc

> tenta o webmin



webmin para autenticação?

axo q num tem como manu 

se num me engado ele so faz as configurações linux ficarem mais facil 


sei que o pfsente e o endian possuiem inclusos neles um gateway autenticado,

----------

